# Two parts to this question...



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

1) for those of you who have shot or have experience with both ...which one ....Diamond Black Ice or Diamond Ice Man ....I currently have a Diamond Rock and Love it ...but am wanting to add another bow to my repretoire ...(oh and I might add I have a $2500 budget if I want it)

2) What bow....and what accessories would you put on it ....with a $2500 budget...realistically ....probably going to spend about $1500 on a bow set-up ...


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

You are a lucky man. If I had that budget for my next bow purchase, I would get the Mathews DXT. It's light weight fast and super quiet.

Sights: Apex Gear Inferno or Nitrus
Arrow Rest: QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series "drop away"
Peep: G5 Meta 1/4"
Stabilizer: Fuse
Arrows: Carbon Express Aramid KV
Nocking Point: Ultra-Nok II
Quiver: Mathews T-5
Bow Sling: Primos
Broadheads: Rage 3 blades or Montec G5

Don't forget to buy a good rangefinder as well.

That's what I'd get...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anything that starts with Math.........except the Reezon.

Whisker biscuit rest.
Tru-glo sight with a tritium pin. (I dont like $100 sights)


----------

